# Found this Flightliner, thoughts on price?



## jchicago (Apr 9, 2019)

I found this Flightliner not too far from my house. Original owner says its a 1964 Sears Flightliner, though I believe 1963 was the last year for them.
I'm new to these but it looks really clean. I'm seeing it tomorrow or Thursday. What do you think is a fair price for this one?


----------



## Rockman9 (Apr 10, 2019)

That's a beauty @jchicago. I like the bike so I would be likely to spend to much for it. haha. A repainted one was up for sale for $200 a while back. Some original girl versions were in the $250 range which may be over priced. I would guess $300-400 might be fair but like I said if I like something I am likely to pay more than I should. 

I do have a question though. It's been my understanding that '63 was the last year for the JC Higgins brand and the Flightliner and '64 the bikes were branded Sears. However, I have seen another Flightliner that is supposed to be a '63 with the SEARS brand. Were both the JC Higgins and the Sears brands used in '63?


----------



## jchicago (Apr 10, 2019)

Thanks for your reply. I'm so new to these bikes, I'm not sure about the JC Higgins vs. Sears '63 vs. '64 yet.  Maybe someone else will chime in who knows for sure.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 15, 2019)

I just sold my Spaceliner for $150.00 but was missing the tank. I built it up from parts i had, but it was still a nice bike. Maybe should have sold it for more. This is a nice bike, but no springer fork I would say $200.oo-$350.oo price range. Good luck and keep us posted if you get the deal done. Razin.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 18, 2019)

Chrome frame Flightliners were offered '61 - '63, this is the standard edition without the spring fork.


----------



## BrentP (May 24, 2019)

If you look at the Sears catalogs, up to 1963 they were all branded as JC Higgins.  From '64 on they were all branded Sears.  1963 was the last year for the Flightliner.


----------

